# Low Iron Meals



## lidemi (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey. . This is my first post. I'm a little short on time so i'll stop by the welcome board later 


Anyways, My girlfriend was recently diagnosed with a type of liver cancer that causes her body to hold alot of iron, so she can't eat alot of foods that she'd like to. I'm adept at a variety of cooking styles, so if anyone knows any good recipes, or ethnic styles of cooking that generally involve low amounts of iron i'd like to hear it!

I'm not asking for miracles here, perhaps a link to another site, or a nutritionists post somewhere, but i'd really just like to cheer her up with a good meal.

I know this may be askin alot but i figured i'd come out and ask anyways. Whats the harm in trying? the nutritionists appointment isn't for another week though, so I need help!


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

high iron foods are things like offal meats, deep red meats, mussels,leafy greens
so stay away from those, things like very white fish, chicken breasts white veges,carrots, cheeses etc are good

what kinds of flavours does she like , there are going to be days where she may not feel like food, so nice gentle easily digestible things would be best, give us some more info about what kinds of flavours of things she likes and you will just get so much help off here
my thoughts are with you and your girlfreind


----------



## lidemi (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you.


She has always had a taste for heavier meals, like pastas, or food with lots of sauces. Always been a fan of spicy foods like chicken wings or thai food. A fan of red meats and pork in general. I've never really tried to describe anyone's preferred sense of flavour before though so forgive that its a little vague there.


Are any kinds of sauces/Dressings full of iron? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

From what I understand almost every food in market has iron. In fact unfortunatly one would have to almost go on a starvation diet to avoid it. True some have more then others. None of us , I dont think are as qualified as a Nutrionist or Medical Doctor who BOTH should be consulted. In many cases Iron is linked to Hemoglobin production in the body.
There are sights on the web that discuss the overproduction of iron. I suggest you look at these. Good Luck


----------



## lidemi (Sep 12, 2008)

Again thank you for your responses. Its true thats its nearly impossible to avoid, but it must be kept to a minimum as she has 1.5 times the average amount of iron as a 35 year old male whereas she is 18 and under 110 lbs. 

This is not my only source of information, but i was wondering if anyone had experienced a similar problem, or by off chance had some knowledge. Asking never hurt my chances any.

Thanks again for responding!


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a condition called hemochromotosis which means my body does not process iron like it should, so I also have to avoid iron. Be aware of items that say fortified on the label. The biggest offenders are breakfast cereals and commercially prepared bread that all manufacturers seem to think need to be iron fortified. You need to do a lot of research on every food item in order to know what it consists of. My condition is not as serious as hers because if my iron gets too high, they just draw blood to bring the level down. It does seem for some unknown reason that iron that occurs naturally in food doesn't seem to affect me as much as iron that has been added to something. You will probably have to prepare a lot of her food from scratch to avoid the iron added thing. Good luck to you both.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong, but is this condition sometimes heredatary?


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

This is my favorite website for information about nutrients and how to add more to your diet (or in your case avoid them). This link will show you the top iron containing foods.

WHFoods: iron

I also have some nutrition software that I can plug in the foods I'm eating along with my own recipes to see the nutrient levels. This type of software may also be helpful for your girlfriend.

Good luck, 
Emily


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

This website is very informative.
Nutrient Search - NutritionData.com
You can actually find foods by their nutrients (foods with the highest or lowest in a particular nutrient).

Luc H.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Ed: Yes, it can be hereditary. My dad died when I was 3 months old (he was 27) from acute pancreatitis. I remember my aunt telling me that the last time she saw him, he was copper colored. Of course he was part Indian, so no one thought much about it. Hemochromotosis can have that effect when it starts attacking the organs, which untreated, it will. I don't know that he had it, but would be willing to bet he did. At the time they thought he had the flu because there was a very bad epidemic at the time he died.


----------



## wedx (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I do not think that spicy food in any kind of disease is good option. In disease period people love to eat those things which prohibited.

Once in a week is ok but you should take of her. I am sure whatever you will cook that will put smile on her face (if she is a good actress 

Best of luck my mate.


----------



## lovehealth (Nov 11, 2009)

*Dairy products: cottage cheese, yogurt, butter, puddings *
*Eggs*
*Raisins*
*Dates*
*Apples*
*whole meal bread*
*Pears*
*Peaches*
*Blueberries*
*Beets*
*Cabbage*
*Almonds*
*Cauliflower*
*Hazelnuts*
*chocolate bars*
*pineapples*
*squashes*
*kidney beans*
*fish *
*watercress*
*soy beans,*
*Almonds*
*Campbell** soups *
*Caffeine and high fiber foods decrease the absorption of iron in the body.*

*Other considerations*

*· Caffeinated beverages, chocolate, antacids, phosphate salts, high-calcium foods and excessive consumption of high-fiber foods decrease iron absorption in the body. *

*Additionally, foods containing vitamin C, such as vitamins and citrus fruits, should also be avoided as vitamin C helps the body absorb iron.*

*DISHES SOON.*

hope this helps


----------



## lovehealth (Nov 11, 2009)

As the level of iron in the body is high, the patient must avoid iron supplements as well as multivitamins that contain iron. Vitamin C although an antioxidant, increases the ability of the the body to absorb iron, hence consumption of vitamin C supplements should be strictly avoided. *However, drinking vitamin C rich juices in between meals will not cause any harm. Including food in the diet that contains vitamin C, is also not a cause for worry.* One should avoid alcohol or drink it in moderate amounts, as the iron and alcohol combine to form harmful substances that may cause further damage to the liver.

Eating raw shellfish can further deteriorate the health. This is because bacteria present in raw fish can cause severe infections in people with high levels of iron. However, well cooked fish or shellfish can be tolerated by the body as cooking kills the germs that cause infections.

*An easy way to decrease the body's capability to absorb iron, would be to drink coffee or tea during meals, as these beverages contain high amount of tannins that restrict iron absorption.* Reduce the intake of red meat, as it contains heme iron that can be easily absorbed by the body. Also avoid eating foods rich in animal fats as iron and fats combine and enhance free radical activity. This can damage tissues and the DNA of the body.

*Doctors often advice plenty of veggies and fruits in a diet as these foods contain non-heme iron which is not easy to absorb. Vegetables when consumed with fiber, eggs or supplemental calcuim can further decrease the absorption of iron.*

*Eating nuts, beans, rice and grains is often recommended because these foods do not contain non-heme iron. As sugar also stimulates the absorption of iron, hence it is essential to avoid sugary foods.*

*Things like very white fish, chicken breasts white veggies, carrots, cheeses etc are good*


----------



## barbarap (Jun 29, 2010)

For low iron diets, check any website for Hemochromatosis. There is a lot of information. And don't cook with cast iron anything.


----------



## crazybuoy (Jun 16, 2010)

High in Protein, Calcium, Vitamin C and Omega-3, no bad fats and a boost of fiber
[h2]Ingredients[/h2]

2 Tsp Whole Flax Seed
1 scoop (22.2 grm) Whey Protein Isolate (Bioplex)
1/4 cup Craisins
1 1/2 cups Fresh Strawberries

[h2]Directions[/h2]
You won't believe how good this is!

In blender at high grind flax seed and whey powder together. Added craisins and blend. Added a few strawberries at a time and whip at high until it looks like a thick cream. Freeze in heaping cup portions for 30 minutes.

A serving has 1/4 your daily protein, all your vitamin C, 1/2 your calcium, Omega-3 and fiber to boot! 2008 (c) KGWinder


----------



## mynyc91 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot for this informative list.  I was just told a few days ago that my Iron levels were high and are being dumped into my liver causing my liver to swell which would explain why my liver function levels were high.  I am on coffee only today because I don't know much about which foods contain the least or no iron at all until I have my follow up appointment. I'm hoping it's something that I can control with diet alone but looking at all the packaging of what's in my kitchen, everything contains between 10-20% iron in it and it's frustrating to know what I can actually eat that doesn't make the iron levels spike anymore than they already are.  I did get a post on my facebook page of a guy who currently has Hemochromotitis and suggested a book called, "The Hemochromotitis Cookbook", I purchased it for around $12.50 on half.com and I should be getting it this week. Am looking for a miracle book that will show me what I can actually eat.  Until then, I think your list is a start. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## katedane (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello people of low iron diet needs, am researching this, and so far its been fun and the food is NOT boring. Eggs (whole) are good as they have an enzyme that doesnt allow iron to be asorbed, coffee is great to drink as this inhibits asorbing of iron, the same with coke!! Read all labels as a lot of processed food has added iron, i.e. bread etc, Will keep you updated, and when I post receipe's they will all have been tried and tested!!


----------



## baddawg (Jan 11, 2013)

my brother has (HEMO-CROMA-TOESES) A blood disorder our parents were carriers,1 in a million chance,. It carriers lots of iron and stores it in all the orgins, And i am reserching  meals with low iron and low sodium,right now i'm feeding him alot of veg's salad's pasta's rice corn bread veggie sandwitches os good luck with your search,I hope i gave you some ideas


----------



## baddawg (Jan 11, 2013)

thanx, 4 the list, cant wait to see the dishes


----------



## icunurse2 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have Hemochromotisis also, my brother had a Liver Transplant a year ago due to liver failure caused from Hemochromotisis. I appreciate all the help and information. I was just diagnosed with it after seeing the doctor for my hip hurting, I have Avascular Necrosis of both hips which may be caused from the high iron level. So, i am trying to eat right and take better care of myself.


----------



## becklovtocook (Feb 2, 2013)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but is this condition sometimes heredatary?


 Yes it is hereditary condition. I just can't find to may meals that are low in iron. I know some fish are low in iron. Like pollock and trout but I have a allergy to fish. I have looked up foods low in iron, but really could use some new dishes. Don't need low in fat because I'm only 120 pounds. There's nothing like a good pub burger. Only if it didn't bite me back.


----------



## becklovtocook (Feb 2, 2013)

icunurse2 said:


> I have Hemochromotisis also, my brother had a Liver Transplant a year ago due to liver failure caused from Hemochromotisis. I appreciate all the help and information. I was just diagnosed with it after seeing the doctor for my hip hurting, I have Avascular Necrosis of both hips which may be caused from the high iron level. So, i am trying to eat right and take better care of myself.


 I have hemochromatosis as well. My grandfather died from it. They never knew about it. My father has it. My twin brother doesn't have it at all. Do you know if you have two markers of it? I found out I had it in sept. of 2011. I had a "tips" Transjugular intraheptic portosystemic shunt put in my liver in June 2012. It seems to be working. So if you have fluid over load you might asks your doctor about it. I know how hard it is to live with this. If you want some low iron dishes let me know. I have a few. Not a lot of meat. I almost am a vegetarian, but nothing like a pub burger. Take care of yourself.


----------



## teetaa (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you , just want I wanted.....a list of low iron foods.....


----------



## jodi (Nov 19, 2015)

Lidemi said:


> Hey. . This is my first post. I'm a little short on time so i'll stop by the welcome board later
> 
> Anyways, My girlfriend was recently diagnosed with a type of liver cancer that causes her body to hold alot of iron, so she can't eat alot of foods that she'd like to. I'm adept at a variety of cooking styles, so if anyone knows any good recipes, or ethnic styles of cooking that generally involve low amounts of iron i'd like to hear it!
> 
> ...


----------



## jodi (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,this my first time posting, I just went to the doctor and my iron is 159 and my alt ( which is liver) was 51 suppose to be 45 and my iron suppose to be 150 but then I've read on line that women can go up to 200 and be safe. Does any anyone no anything about my lab results???(


----------

